# Mine and Ore Scams



## Palladium (Sep 25, 2011)

Here kitty, kitty, kitty. Here Kitty......

Kitty found him a new toy mouse to play with. The ones of you who know me know what i mean. Seems i went fishing, matter of fact here on the forum and i'll be dammed if i didn't catch something. Don't worry the vet gave me something for that. lol This one may take some finesse to land but from what i have found so far it's a good scam. I'll give updates at a latter date.

Meowwww....


----------



## Palladium (Sep 25, 2011)

So onward went Jim and onward went Bill,
On up the Sonora, past valley and hill;
On up the Sonora, no thought to turn back -
Sans booze and sans money, sans grub and sans jack.
On up the Sonora and still did not flinch,
Jim found Judge Stevens and Bill found Jim Finch.

Says Finch: 'I've a mine, and, yes, it's for sale;
A heritage priceless, to describe it words fail.
It's as wide as the river and almost as long,
One million dollars? Hell! That's just a song.
A mine report? No! But there's plenty of ink,
An engineer nothing, the're all on the blink.
I can romance myself,” says Jim with a wink.
"And I'll write a report to make em sit up and think.”

Jim labored and wrote, and labored and swore,
And started again as sheet on sheet tore,
Till along toward evening, says Jim: "It's complete.
A good full shift's work and all on one sheet.
It sure is a gem and from my own brain,
But, by your leave, Bill, I'll just read it again.”

But the mine was not sold, for said Jim, as he swore:
"That mine's too good to sell" and this too he tore.
Himself he'd convinced, but I question in short
If that mine were as priceless as that mine report.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 25, 2011)

:arrow: :arrow:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 25, 2011)

Another one.

http://www.assaying.org/Scams.htm


----------



## Palladium (Sep 25, 2011)

"A mine is a hole in the ground owned by liars." 

Mark Twain


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 25, 2011)

Not if it's Mine! :mrgreen: 


Deano


----------



## joem (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a very valuable hole in the ground for sale. What I can dig out of it is very sought after. I have sold so much of the mineral deposits that I could still retire on what is still being brought out of that hole. Look, what I have is in high demand and during those special occasions throughout the year so many men buy it's refined result for girl friends, fiances, wives, and other loved ones and the demand just never ends even as the price reached record highs. This item, which I can't mention it's colour because you will know exactly what I have loccked away, can be mixed with other grades to create a 10, 14, 18, or even kept as is for a 24 grade material. Now let me tell you I am getting too old to keep digging, bagging, and sending, it off to resellers for great profits and it's time to take a larger payout and leave the mother load for a younger and eager generation.

So my add will read: Larger hole available. Plenty of dirt used for potting soil. Best used for growing flowers or bagging to sell whole sale to larger retail box stores. Income is limited what you can carry in a wheel barrel Call and ask for Joe Dirt.


----------



## Geo (Sep 25, 2011)

is it a whole hole or a half a hole?


----------



## eeTHr (Sep 25, 2011)

Geo---

It depends on whether you want to buy a whole portion, or a hole portion.



:mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Sep 25, 2011)

Mine is the bottom half of the hole


----------



## Geo (Sep 26, 2011)

i was on an outing with the GPAA to Dahlonega Ga. and stumbled onto a hole that someone had been digging into the side of a large rock just outside the back of the Loud Mine. it was a small hole maybe less than 2 feet in diameter and 3 feet deep. upon closer examination i saw a small area of white quartz at the back of the hole. i went back to the camp and asked everyone if they had been doing any digging on the hill as it is all GPAA land. no one claimed to be digging there so i went back that afternoon and took my cordless hammerdrill and cut a half dozen holes around the quartz and busted it out. i swear this is true, there was a gold wire about the diameter of a match sticking out about 4 inches. i dug untill the battery went dead and then used my pick untill well into the night. before i left 5 days later i had chased that gold wire about 6 feet more into that rock, sometimes it would get bigger then smaller and i would think it had petered out and then pick it up again. i went back 2 years later and the whole rock was gone. this wasnt a boulder, it was as big as a house and the whole thing was gone. but boy what some memories, huh?


----------



## Palladium (Sep 26, 2011)

I live not 30 minutes or so from the Talladega National Forrest. I've done some prospecting up and down that mountain chain with my son. I've seen some nice samples of wire gold from the Arbacoochee district in bama. 
Bama as in Roll Tide !!!


----------



## Geo (Sep 26, 2011)

Talladega, Cherokee, Calhoun, and Cleburne all have good gold deposits. mining in Alabama ended at the onset of the civil war and never really picked back up. the oldest mines were still producing when mining stopped and after the war came the great rebuilding when they built dams on the Coosa and chattahoochee rivers and flooded the mines. many people have gone broke trying to pump some of those mines dry to resume mining but the water table has been elevated too high and there is so much fracturing in the bedrock its just impossible.


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 26, 2011)

The real question is, Is the whole hole half empty or half full. I am being wholy pessimistically optomistically partial to the matter at hand. And damm I never knew we had such good poets on the forums.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 26, 2011)

TXWolfie said:


> I never knew we had such good poets on the forums.



They're poets and don't know its.

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok, who wants to play with some mystery ore? Seems i had a gentleman send me some samples of some wonder ore. Yeah that's right, wonder ore. Wonder what the hells in it. lol I though this might give everybody a chance to play with it and examine it and see if you can discover some of what i have about it. This is a scam in progress that i am tracking and thought other might enjoy it for the education.

It's the new and approved version with those so called nano-organic-can't get it out without special procedures type. It is interesting i must admit, but my chemical tests are turning up negative. But there is some interesting characteristics i have observed. Anyway if you want some to play with i will send you a couple oz of each, with all the scam information so you can play along at home. All i ask is the cost of shipping. $5 flat rate US residents, and if you live outside of US we well have to figure it out. Paypal.


----------



## Richard36 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Palladium, 

Post a photo, would ya? 
I'd like to see this pile of "Indian Sex Stones".

To those who know me, and missed me, I've been quite busy, and that's why I haven't been around for awhile.


----------

